# Flipping Out (Bravo) any episode discussion



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Someone in the 08/09 thread mentioned this so i tried it out.

Saw the last ep from last year rerun and the new ep on Tuesday.

Nice seeing the punkd guy actually having to work for a living. And the OCD is a tad insane. But the Ms Dreyfus look like is pretty amazing.



















I thikn him having to work for peanuts of 25K a month is gonna kill him. But that owner of that 10,000 sq ft home is mental..and it's all on tape! No bad editing even needed. She agrees to one thing then changes her mind. Oh it's too much..oh we will go with your guy...oh thats robbery (even after they lowered the price)

if i was him id take the lowest price and let the guys do the crappiest job...then blame her


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd never heard of this show until my wife was watching it the other night and I caught a few minutes. What was that about the Punk'd guy? I didn't notice Ashton Kutcher during the bit that I watched.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Chris played cops etc on punkd..he's fatter now though


----------



## Casual (Jun 18, 2007)

This is one of my favorite shows on television right now. Jeff Lewis is a total nut, but he's still lovable. I started watching this show last summer and couldn't get a enough of it. The entire cast is caught up in the bizaaro world that is Jeff Lewis.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i love hearing about the labels all in a row and that he probably spent an hour fixing how the patio furniture goes on the staged house. Totally meaningless and doesnt have to be equally apart on all sides


----------



## blankme (Aug 19, 2005)

Do people really order coffee by the temperature? Is this an "LA thing" or a "Starbucks thing"? This was the first I had heard of it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

blankme said:


> Do people really order coffee by the temperature? Is this an "LA thing" or a "Starbucks thing"? This was the first I had heard of it.


i dont drink any coffee but assumed it was a snooty LA thing? And if not..geez um now you could have someone suing you because it was the wrong temperature..seems like opening yourself to lawsuits


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

People put up with JL's treatment because they think there is money to be made from being in his orbit. If he acted like that in a regular job, no one would put up with his behavior. 

If someone is bringing something to the table, then people put up with being treated poorly by them.

I'm from L.A. and I never heard of the coffee temperature deal.

I don't think Jenni is in Louis-Dreyfus' league as far as looks. Not even close.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm a Starbucks and an LA person, and the temperature thing is Jeff Lewis' alone.  He's in a league of his own. The bat**** crazy league.

Anyway, I happened upon the show during the marathon the other day. I'd seen bits and pieces before, but this time I watched several episodes. Mostly because I couldn't tear my eyes away from the train wreck.

I feel for his employees, but it's their choice to continue to work for the loony. And it's funny, but after a while, I was getting upset, so I'm not sure I'll be watching the new season.

Then again, watching him have to work for someone else is even funnier. His frustrations at having to take someone else's preferences/demands into account is the ultimate irony of this show.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The show is a little much for me, and I'm all about televised train wrecks.


----------



## youbetcha (Nov 16, 2001)

We love this show! JL is a total nut job, but it's hilarious to watch. I can't imagine dealing with him on a daily basis. Didn't he call his housekeeper 'selfish' at one point? It's stuff like that that keeps us coming back for more.

Katy


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Is Jenni pregnant? I missed the first few minutes of the show but in one scene, she sure looked like she is pregnant.

As far as the new boss (Courtney?), I thought that she did not give Jeff carte blanche on price. Or did she? All he heard was that she said to hire his guys, but not at the same inflated rates he is used to paying.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

The last few episodes have been great! I don't get what it is, but he is so entertaining. It's the only show that I watch the night it airs. 

What was with the Zoila painting last week? Was it for Jeff or her? 

I was hoping we were going to get more of the hidden camera footage on last night's episode, but I await till next week. I cracked up when JL was pointing at Ryan's collar, it bugs me when people hike up their collars like that.

Oh! And "can I buy night vision goggles for fun?" LOL


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

blankme said:


> Do people really order coffee by the temperature? Is this an "LA thing" or a "Starbucks thing"? This was the first I had heard of it.


Was a first for me to see that too.

Yeah I did not watch much of the first season, but people kept telling me to watch it so I have been watching it this season. Pretty good show.


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone watch last night? It was a pretty emotional episode and I think what's most disturbing is the lack of emotion JL has. 

I feel so bad for Jenny. It sucks having to go through personal, relationship stuff on TV.


----------



## DirecTiVoTexas (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, I watched the episode yesterday. It was very disturbing how cold JL was toward Jenny. Give her a break. Her life is in total chaos now. I knew it was going to be hard on Chris and Jenny, but I didn't see them getting divorced. They had some real issues that we just didn't see. And Chris seemed to take getting fired a little too well. It was as if he was looking for a way out. Not only from his job but his marriage. There's something more going in with him. I feel so bad for Jenny. She didn't see it coming.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

We've just recently gotten into this show and have been enjoying it. 

I was waiting for JL to remind this lady that SHE IS RICH!!! Who cares if one bid is $26k and on is $24k? The weeks it takes her to make a decision is worth more than that.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I dunno - I keep thinking that the big whoop over Chris' goofing off is probably what happens in 99% of offices around the world. "He's stealing from me" was a bit much. Also the mention last night that he wouldn't give out a paid vacation to Jenny so she had to come in to work - I guess that was his attempt at humor, but he's gone from being an amusing tyrannical boss to a lowlife in my book. I used to love to hate Jeff - now I just hate him.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I watch this but I can't take it seriously. I look at it as a sit-com. My opinion is that it's not reality, but a partial spoof.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved the one time that he was saying the coffe tasted 150 degrees and not 140 degrees.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I dunno - I keep thinking that the big whoop over Chris' goofing off is probably what happens in 99% of offices around the world. "He's stealing from me" was a bit much. Also the mention last night that he wouldn't give out a paid vacation to Jenny so she had to come in to work - I guess that was his attempt at humor, but he's gone from being an amusing tyrannical boss to a lowlife in my book. I used to love to hate Jeff - now I just hate him.


I can't agree more. He is really turning to an ******. I know he has issues but the way he treats people is just unacceptable.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I just watched the latest new episode. I give Jeff plenty of leeway, he's running a business here. His livelihood, the livelihood of his employees, and the homes of his customers are at stake. 

That said, I think part of any reality show is a bit put on.

Chris and Jenni were actors first. If one is to believe wikipedia, they were pitching themselves as subjects of a reality show (as if they are the interesting ones in this situation) and of course the producers saw Jeff as the real story.

Let's see, what could possibly be the real issue with Chris and Jenni? A married man on the computer every chance he gets alone and on Facebook 151 times in three days? Sounded to me like he was looking for some action on the side.

I still think Jenni could be pregnant. She looked like it in some shots, esp side shots. She tends to only be wearing high waisted blouses.

Ironic that on a reality show with a constant camera crew, Jeff had to install a hidden camera and then have the regular cameras watch him watch the hidden camera footage.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i just caught up. I like watching jeff because people so different than myself fascinate me. Eating expensive lunches everyday, demeaning your housekeeper (but thankfully trusting her more than anyone), worrying about having a 'great day at jeffs' and the list goes on

Assuming the marriage is legit, i'd say they indeed are in real trouble. I saw chris on punkd (i think) and seeing him on this show just seemed natural. But you never know what is real or not. But if the marriage isnt in trouble, it's great acting at least. 

2000 a month for that pad..wow..wonder what jeff pays her? 

and will he take the camera out? I wonder. Touching the computer is definitely a no no and looking thru financial stuff is pretty much unforgivable if that is what he did. This show just reinforces that i'm glad i'm not rich enough to afford a cleaning lady and crew  

The shower glass thing was interesting. Footprints and all. I wonder if he called csi to investigate? And the doggie dna...funny as heck, i was just thinking to put in human dna and see what they came up with.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I dunno - I keep thinking that the big whoop over Chris' goofing off is probably what happens in 99% of offices around the world. "He's stealing from me" was a bit much. Also the mention last night that he wouldn't give out a paid vacation to Jenny so she had to come in to work - I guess that was his attempt at humor, but he's gone from being an amusing tyrannical boss to a lowlife in my book. I used to love to hate Jeff - now I just hate him.


It _is_ stealing when you are being paid to work and you are not working. Besides, Chris was a lazy ass anyway.



NJChris said:


> I watch this but I can't take it seriously. I look at it as a sit-com. My opinion is that it's not reality, but a partial spoof.


I used to agree. The little snippets I used to see looked so outrageous that I couldn't believe it was not completely scripted.

I was bored in on a business trip recently and caught a few episodes...I think he is more what the show portrays him to be (with some encouragement maybe) than I used to.



pmyers said:


> I loved the one time that he was saying the coffe tasted 150 degrees and not 140 degrees.


There is a very noticeable difference in coffee temperatures. 10 degrees is a lot. More often though, you will hear people being specific about their milk temperature in lattes because the flavor of the milk is dependant on the temperature to which it is heated.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jeff was on chelsea lately

said he gives bad references so no one hires his staff. Said the chris that was fired was looking at young girls on his computer. and i forget more now but will post when i remember.


----------



## Casual (Jun 18, 2007)

newsposter said:


> jeff was on chelsea lately
> 
> said he gives bad references so no one hires his staff. Said the chris that was fired was looking at young girls on his computer. and i forget more now but will post when i remember.


Thanks for the update.

That's crazy disappointing news about Chris. When Jeff said young girls I'm wondering how young? Maybe it was just 18/19 yr. olds.

http://www.eonline.com/videos/v30624_Chelsea_Lately__Jeff_Lewis.html


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

newsposter said:


> jeff was on chelsea lately


Well on a lighter note. Jeff, Jenny, & Zoila were on 8/1's Soup. It was funny and it's nice to see that Jeff can't act... so what you see on his show is for real.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Casual said:


> http://www.eonline.com/videos/v30624_Chelsea_Lately__Jeff_Lewis.html


This same link has the video of the Flipping Out cast on The Soup. Very entertaining.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

he also acknowledged that it's good that he has money to do what he wants. So i guess he must be a tad rich. 

The last show was funny when that email got sent 'by mistake' and he flipped out (insert VH1 pop up video bubble here). I wish we got to know the 'star' that was looking at the house. I do think there is a bit of irony that such a plush place didnt have places for other realtors to park but i guess part of the allure is the privacy so you cant blame them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jeff makes life interesting. I guess he needed new material for his show?

http://tv.yahoo.com/show/35332/news/urn:newsml:tv.eonline.com:20081212:73028__ER:63877

The star of Bravo's Flipping Out is living up to his show's tempestuous title after a restraining order was granted and lawsuit filed against him Wednesday by his neighbors, Ugly Betty star Ashley Jensen and her husband Terence Beesley.

According to the documents filed in Los Angeles County Superior Court, Jensen and Beesley live next door to a house Lewis is currently renovating in the tony Los Feliz section of the city. The couple took issue earlier this year when they realized a deck Lewis had constructed on the fixer-upper home had encroached on their pricey property.

And that's when things got downright unneighborly.

After all parties were alerted to the violation, Jensen and her hubby claim that Lewis offered them $10,000 to buy an easement and simply let the deck stand. However, after consulting with other real estate experts, the couple say they were informed that the property Lewis had encroached upon was actually worth $100,000-10 times the amount of his lowball sum.

Clearly unhappy with the new figure, Lewis, the papers claim, paid a late-night visit to his neighbors' home and countered with a $30,000 offer, as well as a threat to make their lives miserable and generally talk nonstop smack about them on the new season of his show.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just watched the 1st ep for this year

the new sec'y looks too sweet to work there..just nods with everything he says. jenny married..well..gotta wonder if it's for tv or not

i could do without the toilet talk and i hope zoila is making 6 figures for all her abuse.

i like the idea of the generator for the house, who cares what it looks like in the back yard, they ARE decorators..paint it or something!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, a nearly four-year bump! And welcome back, Newsposter!! When are you going to fill us in on the headlines in the Reading Eagle?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

not me, i dont do that anymore, nope must be thinking of someone else


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the trust fund guy is obviously just sticking around for comedic value..any employer would have canned him by now..and i dont really think some of his comments are meant to be sexual..some are though. and jeff talking about p on the toilet seat was totally unnecesary. i'm glad jenny had him written up! 

the 200K wedding is a tad nuts i think..are they paying for everyone to be flown out to IL too?


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

So is the trust fund guy really a trust fund guy? He was actually correct in that things JL was questioning him about are none of JL's business. The guy is rather weird though so I would be glad he quit.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Side note, I was was in Episode 1 one Flipping Out Last year.
True story, and Jeff's actually a really nice guy.

This season is completely silly but I still watch it. It really has no point as they barely show the designing anymore, but who cares, Jeff is damn funny.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm sure like ramsey in hells kitchen, the show is just 'fox-ized' and they have different personalities in person..or even other shows.

how were you in ep 1?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

newsposter said:


> how were you in ep 1?


In Ep. 1 last year, Jeff Lewis did a speaking engagement in San Francisco about design, etc. So I went with my gf at the time, and after the event there was a meet n' greet. They showed us meeting Jeff and Jenny and taking to them etc. We had to sign the release for Bravo, etc. It was funny seeing myself on such a silly show.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the wedding seemed pretty darn expensive and the payment thing must have been a tv ploy because i doubt anyone would have all that stuff ready without being paid for it...i didnt like the party the night before..who wants everyone on the sidewalk to see what you are doing? seems like a pretty silly setup and i thought i was a business seminar with that room

350 an hour to talk to someone..i'm definitely in the wrong business...hopefully the 3 way therapy will work...i wonder if the contractors he picks turn out to be that bad or just it's for the show...my guess is staged because what contractor wouldnt want their best foot forward on a show

jennys present to jeff was indeed lame..hopefully she got him a bit more because he so deserves it


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

in the past few months i caught up to the end of this series. or maybe we will get lucky and it will be renewed. they always have to have one whipping boy around. i guess its in the script. gage is super annoying 99% of the time too


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I would be very surprised if it wasn't coming back or if Jeff and Jenny had another incarnation of some kind of show at Bravo... Do you have some reason to believe it has NOT been renewed?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

last time i checked futon it said uncertain


----------

